# CRAFTSMAN mkv build-up



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

okay I couldn't resist...I'm to anxious to get started. I've been planning to do this for months now but just haven't had the time or the funds.
First I want to give many thanks to [email protected] for answering all my questions and helping me get evrything together
And a big thanks to Infrared and F_399 for being my inspiration and answering all my stupid questions.
And lastly to IMAN973 for giving me the idea of the "CRAFTSMAN"
Okay so on to the goods:
-50 ft 3/8” Airline
-5 Gallon Aluminum 9 port tank
-Dual Viair400c compressors
-AutoPilot Controller
-2 x 3/8” SMC all metal watertraps
-8 Pack Asco 3/8” Valves
-3/8” Custom fitting pack
About to pick up a used set of front UVAIR bags and brackets.
The rears I still have to get.
I will be putting these over my set of K-sport coilovers I have.
And for the reason it being called the "CRAFTSMAN" build-up you will all have to wait and see







its a surprise.
And finally: the car being bagged....








I will keep you guys posted as everything comes in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by LBVdubin at 1:57 AM 12-16-2008_

_Modified by LBVdubin at 1:59 AM 12-16-2008_


_Modified by LBVdubin at 2:00 AM 12-16-2008_


----------



## James G (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: CRAFTSMAN mkv build-up (LBVdubin)*

Your putting wood somewhere is my guess? (on the 'craftsman' thing)








Oh look, looks like i'm not to lazy to venture over _here_ after all









But, in all seriousness, good luck, and don't roll your fenders with a pole!


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: CRAFTSMAN mkv build-up (James G)*

anxious to see as well.
So are all the air mgt. peices and valves going to be in craftsman tool boxes in the hatch to match the car color?


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: CRAFTSMAN mkv build-up (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_anxious to see as well.
So are all the air mgt. peices and valves going to be in craftsman tool boxes in the hatch to match the car color?

MOTHER ****ER!!! Your to good!!!















I will come out and say it now so noone steals my idea








but the whole haltch will look like a workshop, with tools, and If I can find some money air tools too.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: CRAFTSMAN mkv build-up (andrew m.)*

thanks for the bumpage http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

good luck and keep us posted!
cant wait to see it!


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

lay it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

I was figuring it was "crafstman" cuz your car is the color of a Craftsman compressor.. can't wait to watch this come together


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (ShadowGLI)*

neat. did you get the 145psi auto pilot controller?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: CRAFTSMAN mkv build-up (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_
MOTHER ****ER!!! Your to good!!!















I will come out and say it now so noone steals my idea








but the whole haltch will look like a workshop, with tools, and If I can find some money air tools too.

S*it dude, sorry I honestly didn't think that was it, sorry man, really am......my bad


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

yep got the 145psi kevin hooked me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

I look forward to the build. The idea sounds cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_yep got the 145psi kevin hooked me up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Make sure you check it







I ordered the 145psi from Kevin and ES sent me 175 instead


----------



## jhnr (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*

lemme check my order actually...I think thats what I got








Edit: I lied, the order does not say whether its 145 or 175. I guess I'll just have to wait and see. What would be the downfall of the 175?


_Modified by LBVdubin at 12:45 PM 12-16-2008_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

Max pressure for the Viair 400's is like 150 i think?


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_Max pressure for the Viair 400's is like 150 i think?

okay worse comes to worse I'll get it switched out for the 145 if in fact he sent me the 175.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

yeah it comes down to the accuracy of the calibration. i think the transducers might be different too, i installed a new pair for my fronts and they seem to read about 15% off


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hmm that doesn't sound too good. I would assume if I had easy street manifolds it would be more accurate?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

interesting build idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

Auto pilots are always 175, unless specified. there is a brain available that shuts off the compressor at 145.
[Jeremy, if you read this a psi selector, would have been a great idea.]
PM me.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Auto pilots are always 175, unless specified. there is a brain available that shuts off the compressor at 145.
[Jeremy, if you read this a psi selector, would have been a great idea.]
PM me.


Okay so I'll be alright running it with the 400's right?


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

email replied.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

Going to pick up the front bags right now.
Will post pics later


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

he is on his way back with them right now


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_he is on his way back with them right now









Thanks for coming out, bags are in excellent shape and great sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

BREAKING NEWS!!......This just in..... "We have a report of two universal bags being spotted"....."whats that??"...."there on a 70's style kitchen table!?!?"......


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

lol
sweet!


----------



## wishihada18t (Apr 24, 2004)

*FV-QR*

im running the auto pilot at 175 with dual 400's.
its been a few months now and i havent had any problems, however a 145 shut off would be nice.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (wishihada18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wishihada18t* »_im running the auto pilot at 175 with dual 400's.
its been a few months now and i havent had any problems, however a 145 shut off would be nice.


talked to kevin and I'm switching the 175 brain out with a 145, even though I;m sure theres plenty of people out there, you as one of them running this setup I figured It's better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LBVdubin)*

mmm gotta love ups

_Quote »_
Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 12/17/2008.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LBVdubin)*

subscribed


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

ran into a little snag...after talking with f_399 we realized that I'm going to need some spacers since my wheels are et50


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

Okay so I was a little bored and decided to whip out the ol' arts n crafts skills. Made a little mock up oh what I want the hatch to look like.
Note: Not built to scale, using a ****ty really dull exacto blade and a glue stick.








What you are looking at:
Walls-will be made out of hole board like in a shop, where you can move the hooks around and use various accessories. The straws on the walls represent the tools that will be hanging from the hole board.
The floor-well I can't give it all away now can I?
The tool box-Yooouuuu guessed it, a craftsman. I might re-paint it TR to match the car, not sure yet. Complete with tank valves and wiring.
Those paper circles-Dont know if your ready to handle this one....the compressors will be hidden inside of them and they will be inside of PVC pipe, wrapped in black leather, will have a hose clamp on either end and will be capped with metal plates. Goal: To look like two spare bags just chillin in the rear.
Since I am keeping the spare for emergencies the whole floor will be on two really strong struts and hinged at the back, so in the event I need the spare I will only have to use minimal effort to lift everything. Not sure If I will be able to pull it off but if I cant I have another idea.
okay...there Im done...my whole plans beside you. Hehe not really I still need to leave you guys wondering. so I have a few more surprises in store


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice man i like the idea you are going with. But kiss truck space away.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

yea ive pretty much come to terms that I will never have a trunk again. but I dont mind as long as its show car quality, which is what Im aiming for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

just a though but free hanging parts in anything besides a trunk sounds dangerous. but its a cool idea


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (jettalvr41)*

well they wont exactly be "free" hanging, im thinking zip descretly zip tied, but there will be a hook at the top to atleast make it look like its hanging


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_yea ive pretty much come to terms that I will never have a trunk again. but I dont mind as long as its show car quality, which is what Im aiming for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

just get a roof rack










_Modified by f_399 at 8:55 AM 12-17-2008_


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: (f_399)*

lol those are some very creative (& amazing) floor plans..cant wait to see the outcome!


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (VrstewartW)*

And now......The moment you've all been waiting for! : Drumroll:


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

The goods....








hello kitty...








3/8" Air line and custom plumbing by Kevin








2 SMC all metal water traps








5 gal 9 port aluminum tank, I didnt think this thing was going to look as nice as it does!








8 Asco 3/8" fill 3/8" dump valves








Auto Pilot controller








2 Viair 400c compressors








probably wont get to any installing this week since I'm fresh outta money and I need to get the tool box and MDF for the floor, as well as some other finishing touch materials


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

Should be ordering the rear bags tomorrow


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_And now......The moment you've all been waiting for! : Drumroll:
hello kitty...


i like your mood for this install,very positive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
make sure not to forget anything loose, good luck and looking forward to see that trunk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Yeah I'm affraid of that, I'll be sitting there everything all wired up, bags in, pressing the controller trying to raise the car and realize that I forgot the line







haha


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

you guys think I'll be able to run an impact wretch off the tank? Atleast enough air for one wheels worth of lugs? That's what I want to have hooked up but I'm not sure if I'll be able to put put enough air, opponions?


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_
probably wont get to any installing this week since I'm fresh outta money and I need to get the tool box and MDF for the floor, as well as some other finishing touch materials


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_Should be ordering the rear bags tomorrow










WOW - I need to find a job with that quick turn around in pay









looking forward to the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_you guys think I'll be able to run an impact wretch off the tank? Atleast enough air for one wheels worth of lugs? That's what I want to have hooked up but I'm not sure if I'll be able to put put enough air, opponions?

waste of air lol
just use this








up to 250 lbs of torque, cig lighter plug and its only $30 at your local walmart 
small enough to just leave in the car


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

I read your review on that, look pretty mint. I was just thinking of some way to go with the tool theme


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

i say get a craftsman impact and connect it to the tank for show
you can also use it to fill up your tires


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

this is gonna be interesting... 
I'm curious to see if all the ideas are gonna go through as nicely as u described them. its gonna eb a lot of work to make it work the way u want to. i dont think u've thought about leader line from the compressor to the tank, and fitting space, and airline, and wiring. 
you should've done easystreet manifolds, it would saved u ton of space.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote »_i say get a craftsman impact and connect it to the tank for show
you can also use it to fill up your tires 


thats exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_this is gonna be interesting... 
I'm curious to see if all the ideas are gonna go through as nicely as u described them. its gonna eb a lot of work to make it work the way u want to. i dont think u've thought about leader line from the compressor to the tank, and fitting space, and airline, and wiring. 
you should've done easystreet manifolds, it would saved u ton of space. 

The leader line I actually have not...but my water traps will be remotely mounted that should give me a little bit of room to work with. Couldnt I just put a PTC on the leader line than another PTC on the tank with air line connecting the two?
The tank and fittings *should* just barely fit perfectly, the box will be gutted out with no internal shelves remaining, just the fronts of the drawers(sp?) either bolted of tack welded on. If the the valves will not clear the back of the box I can always cut a square out of the back box and have it sticking out since no one will ever see it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

yes u can put 2 PTC fittings, 1 on the compressor and 1 on the tank, but ur forgetting about watertraps. and space they take after fittings are attached and all that... 
its gonna be a very very tight fit.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yes it will be. I'll just get a bigger box, either that or I may have to ditch it and throw a craftsman sticker on the tank haha, which I dont want to do but we'll see once I pick one up.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

Heres what I plan to have the valve mountup look like


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

got some questions for you air veterans out there....So I know I need red loctite 545, but should I get white teflon tape or pink, or both? And which parts exactly do I use each on, for example do I use teflon tape then loctite it into the fitting or are there specific connections that need either or? And at home depot they sell a **** ton of brass fitting, PTC and all, do you recomend I buy these if I need them or are there any kind of special fittings that I need, DOT or something?


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_got some questions for you air veterans out there....So I know I need red loctite 545, but should I get white teflon tape or pink, or both? And which parts exactly do I use each on, for example do I use teflon tape then loctite it into the fitting or are there specific connections that need either or? And at home depot they sell a **** ton of brass fitting, PTC and all, do you recomend I buy these if I need them or are there any kind of special fittings that I need, DOT or something?

i used the pink teflon on all my fittings and have no leaks to speak of, and from what i hear the home depot ptc's are different but i may be wrong on that


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (guardian1020)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guardian1020* »_
i used the pink teflon on all my fittings and have no leaks to speak of, and from what i hear the home depot ptc's are different but i may be wrong on that

cool thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif so no loctite needed?


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

you can use the loctite, but i dont think you should use that in combination with the teflon so take your pick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

sweet I'll use the teflon then, feel like it would be more air tight


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

i used the white teflon and have had no leaks, at least nothing substantial (5-10 psi tank drop through changing presures from the weather) even through the cold days and nights 
i just have two concerns for you, one is that if your running 400s i believe they are only rate to fill to 150 so i hope thats the easystreet model you have (theres 2 145 and 175) and if you do mount the valves off the tank like that its going to be rediculously loud on fill. 
other wise keep up the good work 
why in ny are you?


_Modified by PAULITO at 8:59 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_i used the white teflon and have had no leaks, at least nothing substantial (5-10 psi tank drop through changing presures from the weather) even through the cold days and nights 
i just have two concerns for you, one is that if your running 400s i believe they are only rate to fill to 150 so i hope thats the easystreet model you have (theres 2 145 and 175) and if you do mount the valves off the tank like that its going to be rediculously loud on fill. 
other wise keep up the good work 
why in ny are you?




I actually just sent the 175psi brain to Easy Street to have it switched out with the 145 so I should be mint there. The valves will be loud in a good way? like you can hear it outside a lot more or in a really annoying s t f u way, I was contemplating mounting them remotely. I was actually going to contact you pretty soon about doing my notch for me, you did "dubbrs"(forgot his name, red mkv) and It came out sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm upsate a bit near Woodbury Commons/Harriman area.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

o cool bro im up by there pretty often, my gf goes to new paltz.
yeah, me and my brother piff, did dan (dubbrs) car, instal and notch.
i found it to be loud in an annoying way when they are mounted off the tank. i mean if you like the dumps loud dont run a muffler, personally i like a super quite fill and dump. if you mount them on a manifold it would be pretty quite as far as filling goes and if you run mufflers everything is pretty hush.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

new paltz is pretty close thats a big hike for you!
hmm I might have to switch things up a bit than, should give me more space in the tool box as well. Deffinately have to look into some mufflers also, let me know if you are willing to do a notch since there is absolutely no one around here to do that kind of stuff. we can work $omething out












_Modified by LBVdubin at 9:19 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

its not to bad of a drive, smooth roads aside from the tappanzee. yeah im down, just let me know when you're ready. anytime after christmas during winter break is cool with me as long as i dont have work.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

you've got good company there in ny


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_its not to bad of a drive, smooth roads aside from the tappanzee. yeah im down, just let me know when you're ready. anytime after christmas during winter break is cool with me as long as i dont have work. 

and those giant steel 3" plates ahh


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_you've got good company there in ny 

if you're refering to me and vinny we do it more for just some fun
dude those plates rocked my truck haha


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
if you're refering to me and vinny we do it more for just some fun
dude those plates rocked my truck haha

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
yeah, if he had any issues, y'all seem to know a thing or 2 on air ride


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

fo sho. NY ftmfw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Surprise #1


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

Since were getting royally dumped on right now with 22" of snow I can't go out and get any supplies so I decided to start fabbing up my mount for the Auto Pilot. Since I don't use my sunglass holder and think its a useless POS because its to small to fit most shades in I thought that would be a great place to mount the Auto Pilot. It's not going to be in the flip down part, I'm removing that all together and molding it into the actual plactic piece in the headliner.
Cutting board, rulers, tape, sharpie, I used a top from a plastic IKEA container to build mount out of. 








First draft, didnt come out so well, it was like 1/32 to small and the Auto Pilot was making it boe out too much and since I'm a perfectionist this was unacceptable.








Second one fits like a glove, since I cant go out and get any glue sticks right now its just taped together.








Perfect 








Rear cutout for wire to brain.








Mock up, Need to hot glue the mount together, then hotglue the mount to the sunglass backing, then hot glue some felt on there, couple layers of glass/resin, bondo, paint, and shes done!


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Im to impatient and tomorrow just couldnt wait, so I went out into a blizzard and almost shat my pants getting to home depot and back...but I made it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
test fit, ****ty flash-light lighting, and untrimmed cotton on the mount.








supplies








first coat of resin








first coat of fiberglass, and probably last since it doesnt need to be to strong.








I'll let it cure overnight then, trim and re-test fit, then bodyfiller and maybe paint tomorrow.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

damn right....that looks awesome. It's the little details that make or break the install


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

Thanks


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Soooooo....I trimmed everything up, then did a test fit....and it didnt fit. Well it could have fit but it was shotty so back to the drawing board it was for me. I decided if I'm going to do this I might as well do it the right way or not do it at all, so I went all out and started molding it right into the plastic headliner piece and I'm much much more happy with the way it's turning out than before.
First piece all trimmed up.








Auto Pilot sitting in pod
























I cut the old pod up quite a bit and then glued it into its new home in the headliner piece, then wrapped it in cotton.
















All taped up.








First layer of resin


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

is that a "wife beater"?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_got some questions for you air veterans out there....So I know I need red loctite 545, but should I get white teflon tape or pink, or both? And which parts exactly do I use each on, for example do I use teflon tape then loctite it into the fitting or are there specific connections that need either or? And at home depot they sell a **** ton of brass fitting, PTC and all, do you recomend I buy these if I need them or are there any kind of special fittings that I need, DOT or something?

Home depot's PTC arent brass, or meant to run high PSI. 
But you can use their reducers, and couplers, and other brass fittings, make sure they arent the compression ones. 
You can use white teflon only, no need for 545, or pink teflon. for any other fittings, suicide doors carries them.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Home depot's PTC arent brass, or meant to run high PSI. 
But you can use their reducers, and couplers, and other brass fittings, make sure they arent the compression ones. 
You can use white teflon only, no need for 545, or pink teflon. for any other fittings, suicide doors carries them. 

Thank you


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_is that a "wife beater"?









Yes hahah, thats all I had


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Finished!!! Wooo!







I decided to wrap it leather because it was easier and looks much cleaner than painting it. Took a trip down to Joann fabrics and I was pretty pissed because they didnt have any grey leather but I got some black stuff that had the same leathery pattern as the seats so it turned out really nice. Overall I'm extremely pleased with the result and I'm glad I went ahead and molded it into the acual headliner piece instead of just the sunglass holder.
body filler








Sanded








Put back together








Wrapedge
















Ze finished product ya?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

thank ya


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

teaser time hehe
unfortunately some fittings were left out in my original order so I have to get that fixed...grr










_Modified by LBVdubin at 12:18 AM 12-22-2008_


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

looks awesome man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

damn! that is cleaner then OE. maybe you should paint it black also?? but honestly this is best pod I've seen so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_damn! that is cleaner then OE. maybe you should paint it black also?? but honestly this is best pod I've seen so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


honestly my thoughts exactly, why did you color match the controller?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

looks great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
I was going to color match it but then I got to lazy







Maybe once I'm all done and I need another project I'll get on it.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Let the building begin! (MDF)









I'm having a little trouble deciding what I want to do with the floor...maybe you guys could help me out.
What I had originally planned: Paint the floor in dark grey(not pictured) garage floor paint w/ those flakes in it. Thought it would go with the theme and be pretty original.








Now that I did my gauge pod I like the look of the leather so much that I'm thinking about doing the floor in the same material








Edit: Or OEM match carpet(Played out IMO)
Or other: any other ideas?



_Modified by LBVdubin at 9:54 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

What do we have here!?!
















Only problem is the tank is a little to big so I'm going to have to exchange it, as well as do a remote valve setup instead of the planned tank mounted setup.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

you should paint and vinyl your tank to look like this


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

thats a good idea! once I get everything all setup I'll see what I can do in terms of painting.


----------



## Gdubbed (Apr 2, 2005)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

love the placement of the auto pilot, its almost exactly wat ive been planning for my build, looks good to see executed!!


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Gdubbed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gdubbed* »_love the placement of the auto pilot, its almost exactly wat ive been planning for my build, looks good to see executed!!









Thanks, post up some pics when you make it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

YOOOO i cant believe i didnt see this untill now. Im glad to see your going through with this. Thanks for the props. You know who doesnt have ish on you


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (IMAN973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IMAN973* »_YOOOO i cant believe i didnt see this untill now. Im glad to see your going through with this. Thanks for the props. You know who doesnt have ish on you









Haha I was gonna PM you....eventually...and tell you to check it out. Your what inspired this whole theme







Once its all done we gotta setup some kind of "get back together" meet or something because sh!ts getting weak around here!


_Modified by LBVdubin at 3:22 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Just spoke to Kevin, I'm exchanging the tank for another 5 gal just not as wide, and also getting new fittings for the remote manifolds.
Also started building up the floor...
Template








Thats just the top, I didn't build the frame yet, tomorrow I'll finish it up.








And some wiring from previous subs...should help make the install a little easier


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

Most deff bro. my cars going throught some changes also pm me and ill let you know


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

just something i caught on the other page...
when talking to [email protected] he told me running ptc right off the compressor is no good, since it will be too hot for the air line. 
also if you decide to try that you NEED to buy some checkvalves as the viair leader lines have them built in. otherwise you will have an enormious leak through the compressors.
just giving you a heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_just something i caught on the other page...
when talking to [email protected] he told me running ptc right off the compressor is no good, since it will be too hot for the air line. 
also if you decide to try that you NEED to buy some checkvalves as the viair leader lines have them built in. otherwise you will have an enormious leak through the compressors.
just giving you a heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

exactly. a check valve is needed if not using the braided compressor hose.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*

When I spoke to him yesterday he said it would be okay as long as I do a PTC off the compressor leader line?







Thats what I plan to do, and if necessary I guess get another leader line and hook it up to the ones already on the compressors for some extra length.
Seem ok?


_Modified by LBVdubin at 7:25 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

if you do a ptc off the factory leader line thats fine, because the leader line will be a heatsink and have the check valve. you cant replace the leader with a ptc without a checkvavle and a way to let the air cool.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

cool...one more question. Would 3/8" be to small to run from the leader line? should I get some 1/2"?


_Modified by LBVdubin at 7:38 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Started gutting out the box, a little painful being brand new and all, but it had to be done.
All the drawers and slider things came right out in less than 5 minutes. Just a few tabs that needed to be pushed in.








Next the draw faces need to be dremmeld off then, welded together with some brackets.








Theres also a couple brackets on the inside that held the sliders for the draws that need to be dremmeld off.








And I've got a completely insane idea for the top! 










_Modified by LBVdubin at 11:11 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

lol come on...trying to build some excitement/suspense here...


_Modified by LBVdubin at 10:53 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

fine i killed it, took it out. happy?


----------



## thirtysixspokes (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andrew m.* »_you've totally killed it with that comment.
i'm not looking forward to anything "bonerific" from an air ride build involving red tool chests.

As a fellow Andrew M, I agree completely. 
Looking forward to the finished product though. I like the hidden tank deal.


_Modified by thirtysixspokes at 8:14 PM 12-24-2008_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

ok i made a gay comment, not the end of the world. lets move on now.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

3/8 leader line is fine. as well as running ptc off the leader hoses. i thought you meant right off the head of the comp.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (PIFF)*

alright cool. Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

wow that box is huge, the one i had for you was like half that size lol


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

lol yeah, you understand now, i needed one A LOT bigger. It has to fit the tank, lines, and manifolds


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

UPDATE
-Just ordered rear brackets
-Ordering rear bags tomorrow(or whenever AAC is next open)
-Ordering spacers next week
-Maybe finishing floor tomorrow
-Running Air lines on saturday
-Waiting on new fittings and backordered tank
-Also waiting for Easy Street to send me the 145psi brain which they recieved my 175psi one earlier this week


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

I was actually going to get in on the GB but I didn't have the cash. Plus I already have coils so it's not that hard to just throw some bags on there.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_UPDATE
-Just ordered rear brackets
-Ordering rear bags tomorrow(or whenever AAC is next open)
-Ordering spacers next week
-Maybe finishing floor tomorrow
-Running Air lines on saturday
-Waiting on new fittings and backordered tank
-Also waiting for Easy Street to send me the 145psi brain which they recieved my 175psi one earlier this week


What Rear bags and brackets did you go with? After taking with Santi and Kevin i ended up going with the back2basics brackets, and the Slam Specialties RE5's.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

Yeah I got the baak2basics ones. I believe they are currently the only bolt in solution right now. Kevin said he should be releasing something in January but I don't want to wait that long. The rear bags I'm doing the 2" UVAIR bags, I think they are AirHouse 1 's.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Got the floor just about wrapped up today. I've decided to hide the compressors under the floor instead of having them up top.
Same height as stock
























I made some custom bushings out of medium density rubber furniture sliders that I got from Home Depot.
















Center circle bolted down with bushings underneath, the idea is that they will absorb the vibrations of the compressors thus making them quite(hoping)








I'm going to remake the center circle part tomorrow thou because I kinda half assed it and I want to make it look better.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

great job man!
are you flying solo or are there people helping you out?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*

yeah that looks sharp. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*

flying solo. I'm doing everything myself from the floor to the bags to the rear bracket cutout and maybe if I have enough balls a c-notch. Only help I'll be getting is from a friend I work with at Vdub, hes a tech so he's going to give me a hand switching out the Ksport coils with the bags because that would take forever to do myself.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

got a lot of work done today.
After my first failed attempt I realized it's it's easier to mess up on paper...than on wood.
















Got the sompressors, two relays, and a 4awg to 8awg distribution block all mounted up.








Then I tried to wrap it in 5/8" "pipe wrap" to furthur reduce the vibrations but it was to tight of a fit and I could not get my bolts to line up with the holes I drilled in the floor of the car. Kinda looks like a toilet seat lol.








Installed, wired, and cleaned up. And believe it or not the mounts that I made help *A LOT*, I mean I've only heard one other air ride setup and I think he only had one compressor but compared to his it sounds as quiet as a refrigerator! I highly recommend anyone who wants to quiet down the vibrations try this out, its only like $2 at Home Depot for a pack of them.








Also picked up some peg board for the sides, will be painted black.








Picked up some of this....








...And started painting my floor.








I really love this paint and it's color, it's called "tar black." It dries flat black like plasti-dip but it has a crazy texture like a pick up truck bed liner.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*








+







=


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

nice floor! man that idea is really cool, specially when I see how you put it together.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Great Buildup


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Thanks! 
Sucks I have to wait soooooo long, my tank is back ordered, and bags/brackets/fittings wont be in till next week.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_
back2basics brackets 


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_Yeah I got the baak2basics ones. 

You should both have your tracking numbers, I sent them to your email addresses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the orders!

Can't wait to see this thing finished...I wanna know what you have in mind for the top of that box


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (diive4sho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diive4sho* »_
You should both have your tracking numbers, I sent them to your email addresses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for the orders!

Can't wait to see this thing finished...I wanna know what you have in mind for the top of that box










Yes I recieced them thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well you could probably figure it out if you went though everything I didnt and eliminated it to what I didn't....hehe...but its coming, soon.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

your rubber floor mounts are such a good idea. this is coming out so good. i love tidy setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

clean clean clean.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

just one question... are you sure you want to kill you entire trunk with the tool box, i mean everything looks so neat, condensed and tidy , why not just a nice wrapped floor with a recessesed or exposed tank? im assuming you are getting a polished tank because they seem to be always on back order, so i would just polish it and fault the clean setup


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_just one question... are you sure you want to kill you entire trunk with the tool box, i mean everything looks so neat, condensed and tidy , why not just a nice wrapped floor with a recessesed or exposed tank? im assuming you are getting a polished tank because they seem to be always on back order, so i would just polish it and fault the clean setup









I thought longggg and harddd about that question....and the answer is yes. I already spend 100 non-refundable dollars on the box so I have to do something with it. I ordered an aluminum one but it is the *exact* size I need to fit in the box so I have no choice but to wait. Once everything comes together a bit more it will be sick...trust me. The only thing my trunk will be missing from a real shop is a hydraulic lift haha. And it will keep with the neat and tidy theme as well.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_your rubber floor mounts are such a good idea. this is coming out so good. i love tidy setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









agreed. let us know how that effect compressor noise. looking clean.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_
agreed. let us know how that effect compressor noise. looking clean.

I used some rubber floor stops on my MDF floor and it really cuts down on the overall vibration. Without them the MDF shook about and rattled.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

-Should be gettin new fittings and rear bags tomorrow. Probably get vavles assemblies built up, wired, and mounted.
-Tank tuesday, unfortunately not aluminum, I would have to wait weeks to get the one I was looking for so steel it is.
Thursday rear brackets and maybe INSTALL!!!
hopefully my autopilot brain will be in by then too....


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

i wanted an aluminm too but i didnt want the wait and [email protected] said the stainless last a long time to, besides i got the size and fit i wanted with the steel and the finish on it was great


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

same situation I'm in but it's good to hear that steel tank isn't so bad.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

lot o stuff came in today.
New fittings, Rear bags, and Auto Pilot 145psi Brain. I assembled everything and am wiring it up right now so I'll throw some more pics up later.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

looks like fun, can't wait for the pics.
i love watching pics in build threads.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

ran into some trouble...hoping maybe somebody could help me out.
I completely forgot all of my elctronic knowlege and have no idea how to wire these valves and there is little information availible online.
There are three prongs with no idication of what goes on what...I'm thinking one of the top two are positive, but if so which one? and the bottom is ground?








shiitty iphone pic. There is a "diagram" that says
______ 
-------
and I'm sure it means something I just dont know what.








any help would be greatly appreciated.



_Modified by LBVdubin at 8:49 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

if i remember correctly one on the right is power and one on the left is ground and the bottom you dont use at all.
______
l - + l


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_if i remember correctly one on the right is power and one on the left is ground and the bottom you dont use at all.
______
l - + l



Ahhh, Thank you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

ok last pics for tonight...im beat.
After like the 40th fitting I got tired of holding the teflon roll in my hand so I rigged up this contraption. Worked pretty well.








Assembled








Wired


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Been thinking about what Paulito said and I might ditch the toolbox. Not too sure yet, I'm going to throw it in there tomorrow and stare at it for a while... see how I like it.
If I do ditch it I've got a backup plan, going stealth







I'd have to get rid of my tank thou, and get another one, again.


_Modified by LBVdubin at 11:38 PM 1-5-2009_


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

looking pretty sweet, i like the tape holder







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

from looking at your pics i think r/r dump gotta be marked fill and rr fill gotta be dump.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

Good Eyes Rat4Life!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

Valve wiring is correct! Thanks Rat4life.Mikhail


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_from looking at your pics i think r/r dump gotta be marked fill and rr fill gotta be dump. 

**** good eye, I didn't even realize.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

things are looking good... I had a feeling that toolbox idea wasnt gonna go... 
Do a partially hidden tank with the aluminum tank u have, polish it or paint it red, and put the white CRAFTSMAN sticker on it.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_things are looking good... I had a feeling that toolbox idea wasnt gonna go... 
Do a partially hidden tank with the aluminum tank u have, polish it or paint it red, and put the white CRAFTSMAN sticker on it. 

I already switched it out for a steel 8 port unfortunately. I guess I'll just keep a ghetto ass setup for a while and then sell this tank to get another aluminum.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Got the auto pilot hooked up and running today but didn't mount the valves or anything. Also got my new tank in. And I should be putting in the front bags tomorrow, although I won't be able to hook them up to the tank, because I need some more fittings, which Kevin hooked me up with and overnighted them so I should see them tomorrow or thurday. Then Thursday I will be getting the rear brackets so I might be doing them then.


_Modified by LBVdubin at 8:31 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_
I already switched it out for a steel 8 port unfortunately. I guess I'll just keep a ghetto ass setup for a while and then sell this tank to get another aluminum.

why would u do that? steel rusts...


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

Because I was still going on the tool box idea and that was the only one I could find to fit that space. Live and learn I guess right?


_Modified by LBVdubin at 2:42 PM 1-7-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_Because I was still going on the tool box idea and that was the only one I could find to fit that space. Live and learn I guess right?

_Modified by LBVdubin at 2:42 PM 1-7-2009_

Live and learn sure, but i would just go through the hassle and get the aluminum back again, and go form there since u arent doing the tool box anymore.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

I got junk in da trunk.

Mounted the valves and finished wiring up the auto pilot. I didn't realize how much of a rats nest this was going to turn in to... I'll clean in up a bit when it gets warmer because it was <0 today I just wanted to finish up.
















Autopilot burried in there.








The tank doesn't actually look all that bad, I'll leave it for a while then switch it out with another.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

i had a bad experience with my aluminum tank, as i was removing one of the fittings it came out with the threads from the tank side








probably my own fault, but that never would've happened with steel tank.

you could totally hide that tank inside of your toolbox 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:09 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i had a bad experience with my aluminum tank, as i was removing one of the fittings it came out with the threads from the tank side








probably my own fault, but that never would've happened with steel tank.

Aluminum looks soooo much better thou...


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Can you mount water traps like that at a 90 degree angle, seems like it wouldnt really trap water .


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

yeah, forgot to mention I hadn't finished mounting them in that pic, but they are sitting vertical now.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

one pic only.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

You would just post one pic lol. COME ON GIVE US MORE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_i had a bad experience with my aluminum tank, as i was removing one of the fittings it came out with the threads from the tank side








probably my own fault, but that never would've happened with steel tank.


dam, i complete forgot how much i hate aluminum. the day i had to pull the trans in my mk3 8 times, the third or forth time just gave one bolt by the starter (only put 3 bolts in because had an issue ended up being the flywheel) a litte ummph and donzo, needless to say i was pist but it came out again any way and then swapped out that trans the next winter haha.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_

































dam bro what happened, this looked like such a clean setup in the begining. the easy street harnesses is like a mile long so thats an easy fix but maybe move the valves and trim some lines


----------



## 480 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*










All this talk of Craftsman tools and you're using "made in china" wrenches?
For Shame!


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

The wires will be taken care of soon I just wanted to throw everything in there and get it hooked up. I'm thinking of using copper piping and snaking the wires through but that might get a little expensve. Maybe PVC?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

lemme know if you need any copper items


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

Okay got some pics of the install I did not post yet as well as some other slight mods.
FOR FUTURE REFERENCE!: Do NOT try and run your front bags with 20psi and an ET50 wheel...it will blow. I Knew it was rubbing but since I have no real concept of what PSI translates into what height yet I rubbed right through the bag. But I just ordered 215/35's and some spacers so that should be taken care of.
















Old K-sport junk.








Shock body with everything removed. The corrosion coating on these thing suck ass!








bagged









Tonight I took off the nips with the help of my buddy Evan
























Hit it with a coat of primer.








Before:








After: I'm actually a little dissappointed at how low its not going in the rear. I thought I would get much more outta that, but I'm thinking it's my massive 225's on the rear holding it up? I'll find out tomorrow or Thursday when I switch em out.
















Hopefully getting notched next week.
I'll try and get some quality real camera pics soon.


----------



## GTIzlatko (Dec 14, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

sucks about the bag ... non the less it looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just need some new rollers now


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (GTIzlatko)*

Ohhhh Yes! Coming very soon. Spring time. And no one I mean NO ONE has ever run them before. I still cant find a pic of someone on them yet. But I'll give a little hint. Benzos.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

looking good. sucks about the bag tho
what did you get







:alphards:


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Grig85)*

no no no...MUCH sicker than alphrads







Although I think there the same width.


----------



## mazdawg78 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

really should run your traps off the tank. they need to be vertical in order to work. otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (mazdawg78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mazdawg78* »_really should run your traps off the tank. they need to be vertical in order to work. otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I fixed them up. In that pic I hadn't mounted them yet.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

my poor bags


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

thats so awesome, glad you got it done!!!!!
yeah just dont forget to watch that clearance up front
mount the wheels and double check, i always run spacers in front for oem vw/audi wheels
sorry to hear about the bags


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (f_399)*

coming along nicely. good luck with the rears. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

Why is everyone so amped about tucking the rear, it looks absolutely silly with negative rake, if you were on coils even you would be laughing at yourself. Raise the rear and work on getting the front down.


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_Why is everyone so amped about tucking the rear, it looks absolutely silly with negative rake, if you were on coils even you would be laughing at yourself. Raise the rear and work on getting the front down. 

Have you ever looked at mk5 fenders? Clearly the rear fenders come down low and even with an even drop they're going to tuck before the front does.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_Why is everyone so amped about tucking the rear, it looks absolutely silly with negative rake, if you were on coils even you would be laughing at yourself. Raise the rear and work on getting the front down. 

not to much I can do about the rear fenders being even with the front. Im really just concerned with the frame line being even. The fronts will come down soon enough thou just need to get notched.


_Modified by LBVdubin at 1:53 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## HOLLYWOOD 1.8T (Jul 8, 2006)

looks good! im parting together a bag set up for a mk4 myself... all i have so far is a 380c vlair compressor and 5 gal tank... so i can start my trunk set up... any recommendations?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (HOLLYWOOD 1.8T)*

yeah et50 dont go well with mk5s, but even if u didnt know what PSI transfers to, it really ahs nothing to do with that.. 
You should've checked clearance with the wheel mounted before you lowered the car...
anyways... you shouldnt have cut that nipple, you could've tucked with resorting to that option. 
Also take the bumpstops out, that's proly why you arent going lower, but leave 1 ring on. 
Did u remove the front sway? did u modify the upper strut bearings?


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_yeah et50 dont go well with mk5s, but even if u didnt know what PSI transfers to, it really ahs nothing to do with that.. 
You should've checked clearance with the wheel mounted before you lowered the car...
anyways... you shouldnt have cut that nipple, you could've tucked with resorting to that option. 
Also take the bumpstops out, that's proly why you arent going lower, but leave 1 ring on. 
Did u remove the front sway? did u modify the upper strut bearings? 

Well the thing was I had barely enough clearance to run the bag fully inflated and I made the mistake of thinking I could go a little bit lower and not rub.
I forgot about the bump stops...I'm on Ksports thou so I'm not sure about how much I can gain out of that. I just took out the front sway tonight and havent finished puting the subframe back together yet(yes I did it the hard way) so I'm not sure of how much lower I'll be now. The only thing left really is notch.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (HOLLYWOOD 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HOLLYWOOD 1.8T* »_looks good! im parting together a bag set up for a mk4 myself... all i have so far is a 380c vlair compressor and 5 gal tank... so i can start my trunk set up... any recommendations?

in terms of what...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD 1.8T (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*








i dont even remember typing that recommendation part?!? lmao my b


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (HOLLYWOOD 1.8T)*

dam dude that leader line is a little long, you should be careful with that because bag over coil sometimes allows the bag to spin and god for bid that line get caught up its going to get f-ed.
imo the best way to check for bag clearance with your setup (bag over coil) get a jack (low profile) put it uner the rock deflate the front, jack the front up and pull the bag down to the point where is sits on the perch and check your clearance deflated if you want to roll really low, if you want to just park low but get as low as possible fill the bag and check your clearance the same way.
you can only do that this a bag over coil setup because you can put the bag right on top of the perch where it will be when the car is on the ground. anything above the bag has nothing to do with bag/tire clearance


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (arethirdytwo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arethirdytwo* »_Why is everyone so amped about tucking the rear, it looks absolutely silly with negative rake, if you were on coils even you would be laughing at yourself. Raise the rear and work on getting the front down. 

i like the level rocker more then even tuck on the mk5


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_Well the thing was I had barely enough clearance to run the bag fully inflated and I made the mistake of thinking I could go a little bit lower and not rub.
I forgot about the bump stops...I'm on Ksports thou so I'm not sure about how much I can gain out of that. I just took out the front sway tonight and havent finished puting the subframe back together yet(yes I did it the hard way) so I'm not sure of how much lower I'll be now. The only thing left really is notch.

so did u see how much lower u went? if at all? w/o sway ,and w/o bumpstops? get that notch, i dont see why it shouldnt be on the ground.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
so did u see how much lower u went? if at all? w/o sway ,and w/o bumpstops? get that notch, i dont see why it shouldnt be on the ground. 

Won't be able to see how low I went for a couple days because I'm getting new tires, ie. I don't have wheels on the car right now. I will do the bump stops soon and see If it helps at all. Maybe I'll have to get new rear struts?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*

i doubt u will, even with stock struts u should be able to get low enough, i'm 99.9% sure its ur bump stops that are holding you from going lower. 
those wheels are 17s correct?


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

18's, but I'm not on stock struts and the Ksport struts are kinda ****ty. I checked the rears and the bump stops were stuck up in the top of the strut so you were right. I could get about another 1/2"-3/4" or so from cutting them, only other option is to remove them all together, but I don't think that woudld be a smart idea.



_Modified by LBVdubin at 6:26 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_dam dude that leader line is a little long, you should be careful with that because bag over coil sometimes allows the bag to spin and god for bid that line get caught up its going to get f-ed.
imo the best way to check for bag clearance with your setup (bag over coil) get a jack (low profile) put it uner the rock deflate the front, jack the front up and pull the bag down to the point where is sits on the perch and check your clearance deflated if you want to roll really low, if you want to just park low but get as low as possible fill the bag and check your clearance the same way.
you can only do that this a bag over coil setup because you can put the bag right on top of the perch where it will be when the car is on the ground. anything above the bag has nothing to do with bag/tire clearance

thats a good tip, I will try that. I didn't even think of the bags spinning thou so I will deffinately take care of that.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_18's, but I'm not on stock struts and the Ksport struts are kinda ****ty. I checked the rears and the bump stops were stuck up in the top of the strut so you were right. I could get about another 1/2"-3/4" or so from cutting them, only other option is to remove them all together, but I don't think that woudld be a smart idea.


So wait, you have the aerosport bags over stock struts right now??? Why didnt u use the ksports??? I see the coating is ****ty, and winter will proly kill them more... 
Trade them for some FK's. 
You can remove all the bumpstop except for a ring or 2.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*

No I have Ksports all around.


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (LBVdubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LBVdubin* »_18's, but I'm not on stock struts and the Ksport struts are kinda ****ty. I checked the rears and the bump stops were stuck up in the top of the strut so you were right. I could get about another 1/2"-3/4" or so from cutting them, only other option is to remove them all together, but I don't think that woudld be a smart idea.
_Modified by LBVdubin at 6:26 PM 1-15-2009_


i'd take the bumpstops out completely, why do you want to keep them? isnt going as low as possible 1 of the reasons for bags? i dont run any and have never had a problem


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

I would do that but I was worried that when the shock would be under full compression it would clank. I have no problem taking them out at all, thats like a good 1" i could gain.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

Pix for Clix:biggrin:
Rear bumpstops still in.








In the process of looking for some new rollas so if anyones interested in my wheels let me know!


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

Nice buildup! Why are you getting notched? What's interfering -- the axle?


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (CiDirkona)*

Thanks! unfortunately, it is the axle. It's hindering my full dropablity http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but will be taken care of as soon as funds allow.
on a side note going to do a little photoshoot this afternoon


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*

This is looking nice keep it up.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

yeah I had some clearance issues with my ET50 wheels, but thats nothing some *cough* RS's *cough* cant fix


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

yeah wheels so played vw should have used them as stocks


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

I agree with you they are played, on the forum world that is. For most or atleast myself no one else has them in my area so I consider it to be pretty original. I've looked for almost 6 months for new wheels and I keep coming back to these so I think I will be pretty satisfied. Plus my color scheme is gonna be sick, or so I think.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

creme white with a subtle flake. gold bolt and centercaps.


----------



## pielout (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

i think its gona be B.A....keep up the good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lblizzie* »_I agree with you they are played, on the forum world that is. For most or atleast myself no one else has them in my area so I consider it to be pretty original. I've looked for almost 6 months for new wheels and I keep coming back to these so I think I will be pretty satisfied. Plus my color scheme is gonna be sick, or so I think.

hey I dont blame you, if they made them 3 piece in 19" I would love to get a set too.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_
hey I dont blame you, if they made them 3 piece in 19" I would love to get a set too.

Pictures are down, they were purty though: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3823466
Stupid rare, and obscenely expensive though...


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

I know 19 Super RS are there. they sell for like 2K in japan. 5K is just stupid. I am not a fan of Supers tho


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_I know 19 Super RS are there. they sell for like 2K in japan. 5K is just stupid. I am not a fan of Supers tho









Are the supers only 2pcs?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_
Are the supers only 2pcs?

Yes, 2-piece like LM's where one piece is the center and the other piece is the lip+barrel.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Yes, 2-piece like LM's where one piece is the center and the other piece is the lip+barrel.

Gotcha, I just figured all RSs were 3pc. My bad.
Anyway, ill stop hijacking, back to the CRAFTSMAN buildup. Any new trunk shots yet?


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

you can actually get new barrels i believe, to make it a 3 piece. 
But nothing new in the trunk, its been way to cold to work on my car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif But tomorrow I may work on cleaning up the wires/painting the compressor mount.


----------



## redvwgti (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*

i deff feel u on the cold ive been trying to get mine done with no garage it sucks


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (redvwgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redvwgti* »_i deff feel u on the cold ive been trying to get mine done with no garage it sucks

yeah no garage ftl http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## DenoVR6 (Oct 18, 2007)

if im right i saw you in monroe at the sunoco. i was driving and i looked and saw a slammed ass gti i was like wow that looks sick


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (DenoVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenoVR6* »_if im right i saw you in monroe at the sunoco. i was driving and i looked and saw a slammed ass gti i was like wow that looks sick

haha yeah that was me, where do you live?


----------



## DenoVR6 (Oct 18, 2007)

if you go on 17w im like 30 mins away from monroe. i work in la vera cucina on lakes road


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (DenoVR6)*

im likin this build


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*

dude put the toolbox in or chage your thread title, theres nothin craftsman about your car


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*

look sh!t happens. I still have the box and I do plan on trying to make it work but not for a while since being a full time student its pretty hard to find time to do anything. I'm really only half finished with the car. Still a lottt of work to do.


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

most recent


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Whats holding the front up?


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jetta11kid (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

Nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I need to find a clean way to mount my AutoPilot


----------



## Lblizzie (May 8, 2008)

*Re: (runnin9z)*


_Quote, originally posted by *runnin9z* »_Whats holding the front up?

im notchless


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (Lblizzie)*

well notch that **** nukka


----------



## keepit (Jun 9, 2006)

Was wondering if u have any updates? im looking into running almost the same bags and set up and want to see how it sits and such.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (keepit)*

Hey bro any updates


----------

